# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  luukas79:n kuvia

## luukas79

Muutama otos vuosien varelta siitä, kun olen ollut nykyisen työnantajan palveluksessa :

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/helb/  :Smile:

----------


## Puolimatala

Kiitoksia mukavista fotoista! Näytti Ikaruskin olevan isossa lattiaremontissa  :Smile: 
En ole aikaisenmmin tietänytkään tästä HelB #700:sta  :Biggrin:

----------


## luukas79

En kehannut avamaan tossa uutta ketuja, joten jatkan jo alkamaani turinoita omassa "ketjussani". Muutama valokuva tuolta maakunnista! =)

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target23.html
http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target24.html
http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target25.html

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target128.html
http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target129.html

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target158.html
http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target159.html
http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target160.html
http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target161.html

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target162.html
http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target163.html
http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/harma/target164.html

----------


## luukas79

Heipsan!

Kun kerran työskentelen joukkoliikenteen parissa ja artikkelissa mainitussa firmassa, meinas aamulla mennä kahvit naurun kera mennä hieman ohi nassun!  :Smile: 

Asiat (artikkeli/sarjis) eivät liity mitenkään toisiinsa asiasisällöltään sekä itse artikkeli on hieman surullista luettavaa. Mutta kuitenkin - se langan laiha yhteys on, humoristinenkin! =)

http://www.luukas.org/kari/kuvia/www...la_hs30309.jpg
(sarjakuva)

http://www.luukas.org/kari/kuvia/www...a2_hs30309.jpg
(artikkeli)

----------


## luukas79

Heipsan foorumilaiset!

Pääsiäisen linkit, olkaa hyvä :

Postikortti : http://www.luukas.org/paasiainen/

Kuvia : http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/lankala2009/

Kuvista löytyy kuvia muunmuassa keväisestä Helsingistä, Helb 931, Helb933 ja yhet kuvat eteen saapuneesta Skania Vabriksesta. Eritoteen löysin - eirttäin duunatun Helbin 603:n.  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Etsivä läytää etsimänsä gallerioista, kuvallista nautintoa!

Mutta hyvää kristuksen kärsimysnäytelmää teille kaikille! Poistun täten taka vasemmalle!  :Smile:

----------


## luukas79

Tämä osasto on kait oikea pikaa tälle, joten laitetaan se nyt tänne. No kuitenkin tavallaan tuo messut liittyy tällekkin foorumille...... =)

(on se bussi myös auto ja tuolla noita pikkuisempia autoja oli duunattu oikein olan takaa - ja monta kappaletta)

Kävin kyseisellä messuilla tänään ja kuvaus saldoa voipi tutustua osoitteessa :

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/americancarshow2009/

----------


## luukas79

Heipsan!

Vaikka en ole kovinkaan vanha tällä foorumilla, haluaisin lähettää kaikille Teille kevät terveiset videoitse :

http://www.luukas.org/karin_terkku.mov

----------


## luukas79

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/helb/

Kuvasto on päivitetty - ugh, olen puhunut!  :Laughing:

----------


## luukas79

Tämä kuvastoni on sekalaisia otoksia ympäri HSL-alueen, Suomen ja maailman, ei niin omaan työpaikkaan sidottuja - suopi katsoa : 

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/joukkoliikenne_kuvat/album/

----------


## luukas79

Loin tonne kotisivuille valokuvanäyttelyn ja yksi osio on aiheena menopelit. Löytyy muutama uusi kuva joukkoliikenteestäkin.  :Wink: 

http://www.luukas.org/kuva-nayttely/mv_menopelit/album/

----------


## luukas79

> Loin tonne kotisivuille valokuvanäyttelyn ja yksi osio on aiheena menopelit. Löytyy muutama uusi kuva joukkoliikenteestäkin. 
> 
> http://www.luukas.org/kuva-nayttely/mv_menopelit/album/


Kuvanäyttelyyn lisätty kuvat seuraavista autoista :

Helb 
733
617

Nubina Finland
430
491
618

VT
174
312

Toki kuvanäyttelyn feissari sivuille voi liittyä, jos tykkää kuvista - tai myös pääsivuston omalle sivutolle, jos tykkään noista muista kuvista!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## luukas79

Uusi sivusto, joka keskittyy vain harrastukseeni - valokuvaamiseen. Kuvat suurimmalta osin vanhoja, jo nähtyjä....

http://www.valokuvausluukas.org/

----------


## luukas79

Heips!

Osa linkeistä on näköjään vanhentuneita, joten pää-domainini kuviin pääsee suoralla osoittella :

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/

Tota kautta löytyy uusímmat osoitteet ja kuvat, joita tällä foorumulla keties "metsästetään" (siis liittyy aiheeseen)....  :Razz: 

Mut itse aiheeseen - viikon kuvissa on otettu pari mielenkiintoista otosta etelä naapurin maaperältä :

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/viikonkuvat/2911.html

Neuvosto aiheisia....

Ystävällisin tervisin,
sekopää Luukas

----------


## luukas79

Kuvia Tallinnasta 2011 :

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/jarkeva-...nna2011/album/

----------


## luukas79

Valokuvaus Luukas esittää :

Rakasta kotiseutuani ja vähän muuta, vol. 2
Valokuvaus Luukas Goes Kapakka

Aika :

su 30.10. - su 20.11.2011

Paikka :

Pub Hippu
Uomatie 4
Vantaa

Tärkeitä osoitteita :

http://www.valokuvausluukas.org/
http://www.luukas.org/myyrmaki-kuvin/
http://www.pubhippu.fi/

----------


## luukas79

Suomen linja-autohistoriallisen seuran matka Kuninkaantiellä 2010 - tervetuloa tutustumaan!

http://www.luukas.org/kuvat/jarkeva-...kaantie/album/

----------


## luukas79

Nykyisin mun kuvia löytyy mm. tuolta  :Cool:  :

https://instagram.com/valokuvausluukas/

----------

